# Coated Pups



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

I never used to be a fan of the Coated GSDs. Though Addy has surely changed my mind.
There is something breathtaking about those sable ones. 

Please share pictures of your Coated GSDs









Addaxx will be 11 months on the first. 

At 4 months









5 months









6-8 months









And now at 10 months









Alright, lets see em.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Addaxx is a stunner!







If you share pics, please post their registered name or pedigree, too if you have it, so we know where these beauties come from!

I never got to see Kacie's puppy pics as she is a rescue, so this is a nice thread for me!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

that 3rd photo of Addaxx is so beautiful!

here is my favorite pic of Tilden... he's a rescue, about 14mo in this photo, 2.5yrs now.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah, good idea with the pedigrees.









Here is Addy's
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/588859.html

Thank you for the comment on my girl.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

wow, these dogs are spectacular!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is our rescue Clover. We got her when she was about 18 months. She is now 3 yrs old. She is our princess.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Addaxx is absolutely Beautiful!! I want to get another Coatie, and if and when I get one, I want it to look like that!! Tilden looks like a close cousin to my guy









Here is my Coatie, Zisso. He is 1.5 yrs old; adopted from a 3rd party off of CraigsList. Because it was an adoption she had his papers, etc so here is his pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/595041.html


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you









Tilden, Clover and Zisso are all stunning! Gotta love the fluffbutts.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Cisco - 5wks old - at the breeders.









18mths-not long before he was pts.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

all of them are so gorgeous!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

What a sweet face Cisco has


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

They're all so pretty


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are my boys the week before Easter.



























These are the little furballs we brought home.










We don't have a pedigree. The grandparents were SV. But the parents were an accidental breeding so no papers.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

I love that puppy picture


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I love coaties, and will never be without one! 

Our sweet Dena.







http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/516223.html




























Keefer http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/516224.html




























Halo http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/581818.html


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

I love my fuzzy butts!!!

Thorai - 4 and Chara - 21/2.


----------



## flygirl55 (Apr 9, 2009)

This is my boy Erich. He was the most amazing dog - had that classical coat personality - easy, smart, just the best all around dog. I lost him in January - I miss him every day!!


Erich von Fichtenwald 12/30/2001 - 1/20/09


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy, about 3. Rescue thru VGSR


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Coaties are pretty dogs!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I love this thread.
We have some gorgeous pups!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KCandMaceI love this thread.
> We have some gorgeous pups!


I agree!

I desperately want Taser to make an appearance though


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: TravsMom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KCandMaceI love this thread.
> ...


ditto...
waiting for Diesel as well


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's Ranger! I'll get more and better pics later. Had camera issues today.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's Gianna! 

2 weeks old at the breeders!









8 weeks old (also at the breeders)









First day home (8 1/2 weeks old)









Stay tuned for more to come (as she grows)


----------

